# Night clubs!



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay, so I'm wondering what you guys think of them. Do you go out to clubs often or is it something that just isn't for you? What are some things you like/dislike about the night life? Share your thoughts. 

I don't go very often but when I do go out, the best thing for me is just being able to dance, enjoy the music and not care about anything else. :boogie


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

No. Too many eyes and hot heads. Just not my scene. I owuldn't mind going to a rave, though.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> No. Too many eyes and hot heads. Just not my scene. I owuldn't mind going to a rave, though.


Haha "too many eyes".

I prefer clubs that aren't full of sleazy drunk people. Those are all right.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

i went to some "kids club" when i was 13. it was part of a school vacation. i hated it

and yeah that's the only time i ever went to a club.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I like clubs. I like having a few drinks and dancing in a crowd. Nobody's looking at you; there are so many people you just blend in.


----------



## Paulo (Mar 15, 2011)

Depends on what clubs you go into, some are very crowded that your SA wil prolly be out of the door since no one cares what you do lol. then some clubs are you feel theres too many people just looking at you.


I find strip clubs that is crowded for me is good. Girls talk to you even tho they only after your money. But still good start to take your shyness away I guess. hehe...

When I go to strip clubs im the only young looking so... sometimes it can get really awkward unless they darken the lights more


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I prefer late bars/pubs. I go to nightclubs, only because my mates all go, so i don't have a choice. They can be alright at the best of times, but not really my cup of tea. I usually get anxious in nightclubs, and it ruins my mood. But i try not to dwell on it too much when i'm there, i'm usually at the bar getting drunk in order to drown out the scene lol


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I went 2 or 3 times in undergrad with a couple of friends. It was boring. Dancing is not my idea of fun, and of course I can't talk to girls, so there's no reason for me to be in a club.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I actually find nightclubs and bars one of the best places to combat anxiety head on. The one benefit I find is that when people are out at these places, it seems to be one of the few times it's quite acceptable to approach strangers and talk. I mean, talking to someone on a bus, or on the street, in a shop etc can work ok too, but I always feel you have to be tact not to come across as overstepping the line. at least in a club or pub, you are kind of allowed to just walk in to somewhere and say hi to someone, afterall thats part of the reason they are there, because there are other people there, isn't it?


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Never been there, never will. I don't like to interact with people who are not sober, I can't take anything they say seriously.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Boring place for me. Not my kind of music (even in my younger days), and I don't find dancing in a crowd of smelly people entertaining...I prefer non dancing clubs and pubs where you can sit, drink, and listen to live music.


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

I've only been a few times but don't like them. I feel self-concious about the way I look and act, don't like people touching me, don't like drunk people, scared about ruining my ears with the loud music, smoking yuk.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

I went to my first rave the other night and had an amazing time. It was fun letting loose and dancing with everyone. It was nice to get lost amongst a crowd of dancing. I plan on going to another next month. I'm addicted!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I've never been to one. I can't imagine enjoying myself in that type of enviroment, no matter how ****ed up I am. It would be a nightmare.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

gah, clubs. its really just not my scene. my sister is a big club person, but not me...it's just silly to me, particularly those people who go like every weekend to indulge in drinks and pick up guys/girls. 

oh, this guy in one of my tutorials called me conservative because I didn't go to clubs. I don't like this guy...A week later he said that he admired me because I'm a girl that doesn't go clubbing...I still don't like him.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

It really depends on the club, the theme, the dress code and music they play. Clubbing sometimes can be fun, other times a waste of money and time. I'll only go to a club if it's a rave scene. Those posh clubs aren't my thing, there are a few that were pretty good, but most of them is the same pretentious scene with bad music.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Even when I'm very drunk I'm still way too embarrassed to dance, I'm too embarrassed to dance when I'm alone. So, I don't function very well in a club environment.


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love night life!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am 50/50 about them. I can get self conscious about how I look (clothing normally is sexier than usual), nervous about talking (it's not like work/school where you can talk about light common interests or go somewhere else like a library or w.e if you are tired of socializing bc you're there for a while lol), the whole experience is based on socializing/drink/dance.. and socializing part makes me anxious at times especially if I don't drink much.. and lastly sometimes I'm nervous bc some men are pigs and grab at you like you're a ho and you will go home with them. Haha.. I got out like 3x a year prob..


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Paris23 said:


> I love night life!


Are you from Paris? If so you are lucky when it comes to nightlife!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Depends if they're playing good music or top 40 crap. Other than that, I'd go all the time if I had people to actually go with.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Depends if they're playing good music or top 40 crap. Other than that, I'd go all the time if I had people to actually go with.


Go to some d'n'b club blasted on Molly since you are into it, all it takes is meeting some cool people one time and you have people to go with every time. You'll meet people who are into exactly the same thing as you. I thought I suggested for you to do this before...if you do this, you'll automatically have cred from rollin hard and you'll be laid back. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been out to a few clubs... I don't really like it. Every time I went I was peer pressured into going. Ending up sitting in a corner binge drinking. I'm such a downer!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Procrastination and not having the bravery to go in the first place = :mum


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

They're the epitome of all my sa nightmares. Never been to one but they scare me still  Just the idea of dancing/lots of (attractive female) people/no space/people touching me/not fitting in/looking stupid/being judged makes me want to hide  Restaurants I can deal with, but not bars/clubs/pubs. Ah well.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Procrastination and not having the bravery to go in the first place = :mum


That's what the Molly is for, help make you brave lol!

The hard part is getting yourself to go there and getting over the hump but if you find yourself one night on molly and you heard about some cool event with an artist you like, I would go. Once you see and feel what goes around you, you'll fit in like a piece in a puzzle.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

lucyinthesky said:


> They're the epitome of all my sa nightmares. Never been to one but they scare me still  Just the idea of dancing/lots of (attractive female) people/no space/people touching me/not fitting in/looking stupid/being judged makes me want to hide  Restaurants I can deal with, but not bars/clubs/pubs. Ah well.


I can't do the Pub thing either...which is annoying since it seems to be a huge deal with people around my age...and I'm moving to UK soon and they are the originators of Pubs, so I'm socially screwed :lol


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I like going when I am in a big city. Vegas, Sydney, Phoenix, LA...

I have always wanted to go to Ibiza or some other festival type event...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

lucyinthesky said:


> They're the epitome of all my sa nightmares. Never been to one but they scare me still  Just the idea of dancing/lots of (attractive female) people/no space/people touching me/not fitting in/looking stupid/being judged makes me want to hide


Same here. I've never been to one and the idea of going terrifies me. If I ever were to go, I'd need to be very, very, very intoxicated to survive in there.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

uhhhbrandon said:


> I went to my first rave the other night and had an amazing time. It was fun letting loose and dancing with everyone. It was nice to get lost amongst a crowd of dancing. I plan on going to another next month. I'm addicted!


Lucky... were you on anything?


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I frequented one in Orlando for a short while when I was a Florida grunt. I never really dug the music or the atmosphere. Once you get into it though there were a few times where I wanted to go again. Never went alone though so I never had to worry about the hard part of meeting someone.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I went to a club some years back with friends & didn't enjoy it at all. First you stand in that line forever & then when you get inside it's a zoo of people dressed up to the max. I had quite a strong feeling of being out of place & inferior while there, it's as though you're required to have a certain attitude/look. The bartenders even ignored me quite a bit which was also annoying. Besides that there are people dancing everywhere so if you're not going to join in, dance, & flirt with gals then there is no reason to be there at all



mismac said:


> I prefer non dancing clubs and pubs where you can sit, drink, and listen to live music.


I too prefer bars & pubs where you can chill, drink, shoot pool, catch a sports game, & check out a live band, it's so much more relaxed. People can dance to the band or rock out depending on the type of music too. Also, the people are less likely have that snobby/posh attitude about them


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I love dance music, but not enough to offset how much I detest the celebration of drugs.


----------



## PuRex (Mar 19, 2011)

How do i dance?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd actually love to go to them. But I can't dance. And I don't think I'm cool enough for the bouncer to let me in. Besides, they cost a lot of money.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Lucky... were you on anything?


I had one screwdriver and that was it. Everyone was having a good time. So, I said **** it this is a once in a lifetime experience and just started dancing.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I like to get in a circle and dance with my friends. I wear my best outfit.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

You know what, I think the coolest thing you can do in a club is just go with your gut instinct when it comes to dancing. Blending in is boring!  I just move to the music and sing if I know the words and just let myself have a good time. I never try to imitate someone else's dancing style. When I see a lot of other people dance it's either in a really trashy way or they hardly move at all, so for me that's kind of boring. I don't care if I have crappy moves, I just move. You think people are looking at you because of the fact that you might suck at dancing but the truth is they don't really care about what you're doing. I think a lot of people are afraid to just go with the flow and do whatever, so if you can do that then that's awesome.  I have to admit though, drinking a bit does make me feel more relaxed than if I'm sober.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

yep said:


> You know what, I think the coolest thing you can do in a club is just go with your gut instinct when it comes to dancing. Blending in is boring!  I just move to the music and sing if I know the words and just let myself have a good time. I never try to imitate someone else's dancing style. When I see a lot of other people dance it's either in a really trashy way or they hardly move at all, so for me that's kind of boring. I don't care if I have crappy moves, I just move. You think people are looking at you because of the fact that you might suck at dancing but the truth is they don't really care about what you're doing. I think a lot of people are afraid to just go with the flow and do whatever, so if you can do that then that's awesome.  I have to admit though, drinking a bit does make me feel more relaxed than if I'm sober.


Can I dance with you? :boogie


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

uhhhbrandon said:


> Can I dance with you? :boogie


Of course! I would dance with you and anybody else who wants to dance.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

yep said:


> Of course! I would dance with you and anybody else who wants to dance.


 WOOOO! :banana


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

uhhhbrandon said:


> WOOOO! :banana


Haha. 

That banana is pretty badass.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't like clubs all that much, but if I'm with the right people and my mind isn't running away with itself then occasionally I have a good time.

Usually not though and I avoid them pretty much always if I can.


----------



## huntingh (Mar 24, 2011)

What should I be doing at a nightclub? The music gets too loud to talk, I can only dance ironically (eg. laughing while pretending to Elaine-from-Seinfeld dance) which is hard to do for long, so I drain my drink and don't know where to look. My friends seem to have no problem. Perhaps I'm just slightly deaf?


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

There just meeting places for a***holes, the reason the music is so loud is because they have nothing intelligent or interesting to say.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

angus said:


> There just meeting places for a***holes, the reason the music is so loud is because they have nothing intelligent or interesting to say.


Yeah they don't exist for people enjoy dancing and loud music or anything... they _must_ be for a**holes...

:roll


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't like them..the music is always rubbish..I prefer pubs or bars


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't like the idea of night clubs. Drunk, anonymous people upset me. And if someone gross hits on me I will experience so many negative emotions at one time...I genuinely would want to have a good time, of course. I'm not against that. But I don't see the point in putting myself in an environment where I'm most likely to experience things that really make me unhappy.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Some tried to get me into clubbing. I would go purely to socialize. Trying to talk through all the loud music is a pain though. I hated dancing non-stop, made me so bored and yeah the music's pretty bad. I prefer bars where you can just sit and chat.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

I go to pick up chicks every weekend and no roofies needed!:boogie


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't go to clubs or do that entire scene.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ive never been to a night club. just a bar college scene


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I would loveee to go but the only problem is I'd have nobody to go with.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I think they're boring as ****. Just a bunch of people jumping around and hoping to get laid at the end of the night. I can't stand the music they play either because it's usually just electronically generated and annoying.
I think mostly it's the type of people it attracts. They're not my crowd and I don't like to be around them. I haven't been to one in a long time.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

The ones around my area play dumb music.. So no


----------



## Swtlduckie (Nov 18, 2013)

For the most part I love clubs. I love to dance and drink with my friends, but I dislike the guys that try to cop a feel on the dance floor. I'm just trying to dance, I don't know you.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

It really depends on what kind of club. Where I live, there are a bunch of obnoxious clubs, but also a few more underground-ish venues, which are playing house/techno or industrial/ebm/gothic. People there are for the most part relaxed, open minded and nonjudgmental. That's where I go to for a dancing fix.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Loud, crowded holes 
Crammed over-full
with dire songs
Wannabe porn-stars
Desperate perverts



Yeah I don't like them.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Can't dance, and don't really like drinking, nor can I have a conversation with anyone in a loud environment.


----------



## elektrified (Aug 10, 2013)

They can be enjoyable. I can't dance though, so I just stand there with my drink in my hand and some guy usually approaches the group or me to start a conversation. I don't think you can find your significant other at a club though, so unless you just want to dance or are looking for a one night stand a club isn't the best place to be.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's mostly one night stands but I met all my exes at clubs too. Clubs worked better for me than online dating.


----------

